# جامعة الزقازيق > شعبة اللغة الإنجليزية > الفرقة الأولى >  summarizing chapter 1 <<

## fady ishak

*criminologyscience* 
 *            (summarizing chapter 1)* *Definition of criminology* *Criminology is the scientific study of crime as an individual and social phenomena.* *- but for penology: it includes social and governmental regulations and reactions to crime.* *Definition of crime* *there are 3 definitions of crime* 
*-legal concept: a crime is an act forbidden and  made punishable by the law.**-criminological concept: it must meet 5 conditions                                                                      A) Act must be intentional.                                                                      B) Act must be voluntary.                                                                        C) Competent age.                                                                                                             D) Knowledge.                                                                E) Act may be done by malice or by negligence.**-from the view of positivist and classical schools**: a crime is an act that violates the basic values and beliefs of society.* 
*MALA IN SE:**natural laws rooted in core values shared by many cultures which & form basis of common law systems. e.g (murder, larceny)* *Mala prohibita:* *statues are enacted by legislatures which reflect cultural mores, e.g (laws that prohibit gambling).*
 *concerning to the view of neoclassical school: men are free to choose criminal conduct or not although it made certain exceptions.                                                                                                                                                                                                                         .*

----------

